# Has anyone else had a miscarriage after their septum resection?



## waitnsee

I found out that I had a heart-shaped uterus when I miscarried my first baby when I was in my early 20s. Later through HSG scan, and MRI scan I learned that I have a septum attached to a bicornuate uterus. Before the resection surgury, the septum was long enough to reach my cervix. The specialist wasn't able to get all of it because removing the last part would weaken the bicornuate wall. I miscarried again this last may May (now 29 years old) and the doctor said she saw the septum when she did my d&c. I decided to have the surgery almost a year before trying and am wondering if it just had time to grow back. Will I have a chance at staying pregnant? Each pregnancy has attached to the septum - where it has no sustainable nourishment. Has anyone else been through this? Anything positive?


----------



## KateC

Hi hon. Didn't want to read and run, but unfortunately I don't have any experience to share with you! If this question goes off the page, keep posting it. It sounds like something pretty unusual, but you'll eventually find someone else with the problem. Have you tried to find a forum online for women with this septum problem? That might be another source of information about this.

You could also try to track down a specialist in this kind of uterine surgery to ask about your experiences and if there's anything you can do to improve your odds next time. 

I really hope that your next pregnancy lands well away from the septum and is healthy through and through.

Love and strength.


----------



## Carmina29

Hi there! First of all sorry for your losses. I know exactly how you feel
To make you feel better THERE IS a HOPE. I have heard stories of women that have had 2-3 pregnancies before they discover they had an uterine septum, I have heard stories of women that have been able to keep a pregnancy after several miscarriages without going for the uterine resection surgery and some women soon after the corrective surgery got pregnant and keep the pregnancy. What to mention that there are women, who did the corrective surgery and they still miscarry and the question is why women with normal uterus still miscarry?. 

I belive with septoplasty improve the chances of the outcome of the pregnancy further on, by having more space in the uterus for the baby to grow, but not the risk of miscarriage, since with every miscarriage there must be a different reason why it happen( could be because of the embryo, hormonal, bad egg, shorter lutheal phase,etc).I guess regardless of septum the risk of a pregnancy to miscarry is the same with the risk of miscarriage having a normal uterus.

Another thing, To make you feel better the septum does not grow back. Usually after a month of so after the surgery the septum retracts back and that is called a residual septum which basically it is just a remained tissue from the old septum. The septum is very stretchy just like a wrist band and when the doctor cuts it the septum snaps back, Some doctors suggests to go for a second procedure some say it is not the case to go back since after the surgery the endometrium is not the same and may reduce the chances of implantation on the septum site and therefore the embrio won't implant in that spot.

Did you had a second Hysteroscopy or a SHG/HSG to take a second look at the residual septum and see your uterus appearance? If not I advice you to have one just to make sure the everything looks good. I tried to send you a perosnal email but I don;t know why isn't working. Feel free to send me a personal message. I personally met women that now are mothers and have had septum. 

Hope I helped.


----------



## Carmina29

Dear waitnsee, your story sounds similar with mine. I would love to share with you more. I will forward you a forum where you can find yourself with ladies that can share your their good stories, that for sure will bring you hopes. I don;t know if I can publish other forums on here. You will do great. WE BOTH HAVE TO KEEP OUR HOPES!


----------



## waitnsee

Carmina29,

Thanks for the positive feedback, I have an appointment with the specialist coming up at the end of August - hopefully we'll have some kind of scan if not HSG to figure out what's going on. I would love to hear more of your story and stories from the forum you talked about.


----------



## chistiana

waitnsee said:


> I found out that I had a heart-shaped uterus when I miscarried my first baby when I was in my early 20s. Later through HSG scan, and MRI scan I learned that I have a septum attached to a bicornuate uterus. Before the resection surgury, the septum was long enough to reach my cervix. The specialist wasn't able to get all of it because removing the last part would weaken the bicornuate wall. I miscarried again this last may May (now 29 years old) and the doctor said she saw the septum when she did my d&c. I decided to have the surgery almost a year before trying and am wondering if it just had time to grow back. Will I have a chance at staying pregnant? Each pregnancy has attached to the septum - where it has no sustainable nourishment. Has anyone else been through this? Anything positive?

Hi! Let me tell you my story...i am not sure whether it will sound positive or negative but there goes... When i was 23 i was diagnosed with a septate uterus and was told i wouldnt be able to have babies. At 28 i had the surgery to remove the septum and got pregnant about 8 months later. As soon as i saw a new dr, he told me my uterus was bicornuate, rather than septate and that the surgery had been of no use at all. NEVERTHELESS i carried my son full term (38w4d) and delivered him by natural vaginal birth, no probs whatsoever! I got pregnant again 8 months later and lost our baby abgel at 11w1d as he/she was attached on the mid part and could not receive any nutrients. I am now (4 months later) pregnant again and still waiting to see where this baby has attached. I feel that if a baby attaches at the sides then your chances are good, if it attaches in the middle then I wouldnt get my hopes us although miracles do happen! Let me know how this goes and what your dr tells you, i am soooo anxious. when is your due date?


----------



## waitnsee

Chistiana,

I hope everything goes well for you and your pregnancy. I'm not pregnant at the moment - just had a miscarriage last month. I was just hoping to find someone who was in the same boat. Sounds like you've been through a lot your self with the original resection surgery. Both of my miscarriages occured at 6 1/2 weeks, which tends to be quite typical with a septate uterus (or so I've heard). Let me know what happens, I wish you the best!


----------



## chistiana

waitnsee said:


> Chistiana,
> 
> I hope everything goes well for you and your pregnancy. I'm not pregnant at the moment - just had a miscarriage last month. I was just hoping to find someone who was in the same boat. Sounds like you've been through a lot your self with the original resection surgery. Both of my miscarriages occured at 6 1/2 weeks, which tends to be quite typical with a septate uterus (or so I've heard). Let me know what happens, I wish you the best!

Hey! Thanks, i ll keep you posted. I think i am also waiting for the 6th-7th week to come along before i even get my hopes up. With my mc i started bleeding at 6 weeks and kept bleeding through to 11 weeks. Anyhow, be sure that when your lucky bean enters the right side it will stick so keep trying, it will happen.


----------

